# planted tank "Next Step"



## gtangas (Apr 10, 2012)

hi

sharing with you guys my second tank

"next step"

setup
Aqua: 120x50x50
Substrat tropica 5lt, JBL manado 25lt, white silica, stones
Co2 Press
Ilumination: 3x39wts + 2x55wts
Filtragem: 1400lt + 100lts (both with mecanical and bio)

Plants:
Cryptocoryne brown,
cryptocorynes div
Rotala SP Green
Rotala Indica
Echinodorus fox tail
HZ
Anubias
lilaeopsis new zeland
Microsorum pteroptus
Microsorum Pt Narrow Leaf
Bolbitis
Java moss
riccia

Fish:
4 Otto´s
10 drunkers 
5 Rasboras
3 Neons
3 scalares (to get out and put some juvenil discus)

Photos:






















































up date with the riccia:









sorry about my english... it´s easy to write in portuguese!


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow! It is a great scape! I am willing to see it fully grown!!!!!


----------



## gtangas (Apr 10, 2012)

thx

I've been doing some adjustment.

Still not that well as idealized but .... almost there!

The riccia, rotalas, HZ has grown well ... the Liaeopsis and the moss ... not really!

I am applying 2x weeks seaschem florish and potassium interchangeably

I had a problem with the CO2 reactor (leak) and I'm thinking of buying one via ebay UP Aqua Atomizer.

Does anyone have one of those and can tell if it's good?

here are some more photos


----------



## carolhu (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great!!! They grow really fast!! What a awesome work you did!


----------



## gtangas (Apr 10, 2012)

thx

yes, they grow very fast!

I have to trim the riccia! Work for the weekend! 

The whit sand its nice, but get dirty fast!

Do you guys thing adding some corydas helps?


----------



## dladyd0522 (Dec 10, 2011)

wow, very nice tank. love the aquascaping.


----------



## thankgodforthesuffering (Aug 24, 2008)

very nice! love the riccia


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks so good!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

perfect, perfect don't change you get an "A" I love it.


----------



## gtangas (Apr 10, 2012)

hi guys

The riccia has grown like crazy and already had to trim a few times!

What allows to add in other parts of the aqua.

This week added four discus, which are still a litle shy and getting used to the new home...

and to give a help to the plants an Up Aqua Co2 Atomizer.

The pearling is fantastic!

Well, let´s go to some more photos (sorry about the quality but these are taken with the mobile phone)

Tnks




























a close up of the riccia (i love this green)









the frightened:









and atomizer in line (yes i have to clean the hoses...:blah: hhehehehe )









I hope you enjoy! I´m loving it!
Sergio


----------



## rkilling1 (Oct 25, 2006)

How did you plant the riccia? I like the little tufts around the rocks.


----------

